# True story!!!!



## ADozenRoses&amp;Red (Jul 13, 2007)

Awh. your story is sad. i cant believe that girl would lie like that. and i hate to say it but that horse is probably being misused and overworked or neglected. some people are twisted. and the most twisted people out there are the ones who have the nerve to say they are a horse lover and then treat them badly, or treat others who REALLY love horses badly. i get picked on at shows because, at every show ive attended, some girls tell me i cant ride, or dont ride good because im mexican and tan. it makes me very angry, but i just get out there in that arena and let the judge decide if i ride good or not. best wishes for you and your horse.
--jack[or kim, whichever one works]


----------

